# What major cities in the Australia have the most/least snakes?



## starwish (Dec 26, 2013)

Hello Everyone, 

I'm deathly afraid of them. I know that I need to move to a major city because of the things I'm interested in doing with my life. I'll even consider moving to New Zealand. I know it sounds crazy, but I'm truly terrified of them, even the little ones that aren't poisonous.

Please help...


----------



## magneto (Jul 4, 2013)

starwish said:


> Hello Everyone, I'm deathly afraid of them. I know that I need to move to a major city because of the things I'm interested in doing with my life. I'll even consider moving to New Zealand. I know it sounds crazy, but I'm truly terrified of them, even the little ones that aren't poisonous. Please help...


 Do you mean snakes as in people who are poisonous, then there are not many... Ozies are generally very nice people. 

If you mean snakes as in real one, none of the cities (CBD) have any other than zoo  

Yes definitely if you go towards suburb and countryside you may come across some. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## starwish (Dec 26, 2013)

magneto said:


> Do you mean snakes as in people who are poisonous, then there are not many... Ozies are generally very nice people.
> 
> If you mean snakes as in real one, none of the cities (CBD) have any other than zoo
> 
> ...


Thank you, jee! 
I can now study for IELTS exam lol


----------



## BlackBelt (Jan 18, 2011)

You have to watch out everywhere then, because snakes are everywhere in the streets of Sydney, Melbourne, and Brisbane. You even have to cross the streets by rope like Tarzan. The best way to walk around is by Elephant, as they seem not to be afraid of them.

PS: seriously, get real!!!


----------



## starwish (Dec 26, 2013)

BlackBelt said:


> You have to watch out everywhere then, because snakes are everywhere in the streets of Sydney, Melbourne, and Brisbane. You even have to cross the streets by rope like Tarzan. The best way to walk around is by Elephant, as they seem not to be afraid of them.
> 
> PS: seriously, get real!!!


Thank you for your suggestions.


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

On every grass there is snake.


----------

